# So I wanna try a lard recipe



## Jackofhearts (Dec 13, 2014)

Hello!
So I've been thinking about trying to use lard in a recipe (I've heard such great things about lard soaps!)  In fact, I'm toying with the idea of a 100% Lard soap with a SF higher than 5%... Just to try it.  Here's my question...What kind of lard do I use?  There's so many kinds and I have no idea what the difference is.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## IrishLass (Dec 13, 2014)

I'm not sure where you live, but if you live in the US and see the word 'lard; on the label, it is specifically rendered pig fat. You might also see the word 'manteca', which is Spanish for lard, aka pig fat. Two common brands of lard in the US are Armour brand (normally sold in a green and white bucket), and SnowCap brand (normally sold in a blue bucket or box). I've used both and they each make great soap.

 There are also other fats sold at the grocery store that look like lard (pig fat), but are not, such as shortening (i.e., Crisco, which is made from vegetable fats) or tallow (which is rendered beef fat). Both or those are different from lard and although they will produce nice soap, they won't produce the same feel as a lard soap.

  IrishLass


----------



## Seawolfe (Dec 13, 2014)

If you have any grocery stores nearby that cater to hispanic shoppers, look near the meat section for big white rectangles of lard (manteca) packed like meat on styrofoam trays and plastic wrapped. Thats where I find mine  You can use any kind, as long as its 100% pig fat.


----------



## cmzaha (Dec 13, 2014)

I do not find that a 100% lard needing a high superfat. I make a 100% lard soap with 1% superfat and love it


----------



## Susie (Dec 13, 2014)

^  What Carolyn said.  Lard is already super conditioning.


----------



## DeeAnna (Dec 13, 2014)

I agree w Susie and Carolyn. Use a low to moderate superfat and save the extra lard for a lotion or scrub. If you increase the superfat too much, you are going to lose lather and I doubt you are going to gain much in mildness.

A story about lard -- This time of year my hands take a beating from what I do in my day job and from the dry winter weather. My fingertips feel like sandpaper, I get cracks on my thumbs, and I deal with painful hangnails. 

The past few weeks I have been refining a recipe for an emulsified sugar scrub that includes lard. I could have used a butter or coconut oil or whatever, but I had a tiny bit of lard left in a large container and thought, "let's just get this used up." Besides I was a bit curious because I've been reading glowing comments by the mommy bloggers about the benefits of lard on the skin. While I'm a diehard skeptic, I also know where there's smoke, there might be fire, not just someone with a smoke machine.

So, anyways, I am using lard in this scrub. I'm finding my hands are staying softer and getting less chapped with a single daily (gentle) use of this scrub compared with multiple applications of lotion or lotion bars (my own) that do not contain lard. I know this is far from a scientific study, but I'm really thinking there's something to this thing about lard.


----------



## DeeAnna (Dec 13, 2014)

Also, like the others, I have not seen lard in grocery stores labeled anything but "lard" and/or "manteca".

If you render your own lard from pig fat, you can pick and choose from the different fats within the animal. Kidney fat is harder and is more desirable for pie crust than other pork fat. For soaping, I really, truly don't think it matters where the fat comes from.

That distinction between kidney (leaf) fat and other pork fat doesn't exist if you are buying lard in the grocery store. It's all lumped together into generic lard. If a product is called shortening or whatever, it's not going to be pure lard -- check the nutrition information and ingredients list.


----------



## Purplerain (Dec 13, 2014)

I purchased lard from the farmers market. Made from local pigs that had a happy life. Just made soap with it yesterday at 55%. Seems good so far.


----------



## girlishcharm2004 (Dec 13, 2014)

I went to the grocery store to buy lard. While it said lard on the front, I read the back and discovered it had hydrogenated ingredients in it.  Lard doesn't need to be hydrogenated to the best of my knowledge, and I have no idea why they were adding stuff to it.  Surely, sending oils through a process of hydrogenation would cost more than just filling the whole bucket up with lard.  Be sure to check the ingredients list!


----------



## DeeAnna (Dec 13, 2014)

Yes, commercial lard is hydrogenated. I haven't found any brand that is not. 

Hydrogenation is not an additive, it is a chemical process that converts some of the polyunsaturated fats (oleic, linoleic) in the lard into saturated fats (stearic). It is done so the lard has a longer shelf life and doesn't go rancid as easily.


----------



## IrishLass (Dec 13, 2014)

Ditto what DeeAnna said^^^. All my lard soaps are made with hydrogenated lard and they feel wonderful. I also use it in one of my lotion formulas, and it feels great, too. I never cook with it, though.  

 One of these days, I want to get my hands on some non-hydrogenated leaf lard to cook with and make pie crust.

 IrishLass


----------



## Susie (Dec 13, 2014)

I use the Armour brand Lard, so it is hydrogenated.  Works fine.  Not like I use it to cook with on a daily basis.


----------



## Jackofhearts (Dec 13, 2014)

Thank you so much! My next question was about hydrogenated lard. That's all I've ever seen in stores. It's good to know that's the stuff. 
I was a little concerned since I know very little about soaping but I do know biscuits. Every now and then I can get my hands on leaf lard and it's awesome in biscuits (I use a bit of butter too) I was worried about finding leaf lard in the quantities necessary for soap. 
I'll just stick with the walmart/ grocery store hydrogenated stuff. 
 I got some 100% lard soap called pure 'n simple and my wife LOVES it! I figured I'd try making it. I'll try 1% SF next chance I get and report back!
Thanks! I'm looking forward to it!


----------

